# Aqua regia and electrolisys



## Romanov (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm a gold hunter, in the last weeks I found a 100 kg of rocks with 4-5% of gold inside.
I brought these stones to a chemist and through the aqua regia process and electrolisys he gave me back the gold powder.

Are there some tutorials to help me to do it by myself?
I do not trust the chemist, he is stealing me.
Can anyone help me?


Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 21, 2012)

Romanov said:


> Hi,
> I'm a gold hunter, in the last weeks I found a 100 kg of rocks with 4-5% of gold inside.
> I brought these stones to a chemist and through the aqua regia process and electrolisys he gave me back the gold powder.
> 
> ...



No double posting on this forum. I deleted your other post and transferred this post to the proper category.

Why do you think there is 4-5% gold in those rocks? What method was used to determine this? Can you provide a photo of the material?


----------



## galenrog (Jul 21, 2012)

4% to 5% gold value in the ore? In some ore concentrates, yes. In most gold ore, no. Please look at the major gold mining forums for the US, Canada and Australia. They are full of good information on identifying ores and recovering the values. A rich, free milling ore is typically 10 to 12 grams per metric ton. Nowhere near 5%, or even 1%.


----------



## ericrm (Jul 21, 2012)

dont loose your time , the chemist told him the truth about the ore yield and he just doesnt want to beleive it..... apparently it is very common for miner to over estimate what they have found....

edit: what did the assay say :lol: what ??? no assay......


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 22, 2012)

Heh! 4% gold ore? A nice story, but hard to believe. 

Lets look at this a little closer.

One ounce per ton is considered a high grade gold ore. 4% content would equate to 1,166 ounces/ton, or $1,837,500/ton. 

Why is it I don't believe the claim?

Pay for a fire assay.

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Jul 22, 2012)

I love every part of gold refining except when greed rears it's head. Luckily I've never had a distraught customer...... yet!!! I'm sure that will change one day. It's the law of averages.


----------



## john_paok (Jul 26, 2012)

what is best choice? put on my material Hcl acid or nitric acid at the first phase to melt the sand??? Must I sift my sand to melt black sand faster with acid?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=black+sand+gold+recovery&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## john_paok (Jul 26, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=black+sand+gold+recovery&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search



I done that more times!!!
I make circuit boards and I know the 3FeCl. So, this is good idea but now in my material I put little Hcl acid and I see yellow color...also, the big black sand-gravel-grit is very strong and it can't disolve. What material is gravel-grit ?

second, If I use 3FeCl how can I remove the fe and the cl? or may it's not important to remove ...and then, must I use aqua regia and sodium bicarbonate and last, I filter the solution and take gold as powder?


----------



## Palladium (Jul 26, 2012)

Did you roast the material prior to this?


----------



## john_paok (Jul 26, 2012)

Palladium said:


> Did you roast the material prior to this?



must I do???? if I put 3FeCl must I get out later?


----------



## john_paok (Jul 27, 2012)

If I put 3FeCl may create problem on the solution aqua regia?


----------



## john_paok (Jul 28, 2012)

how many time must I melting my sand? in 1500 C?


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 29, 2012)

john_paok said:


> how many time must I melting my sand? in 1500 C?


If your sand is silica, it won't melt @ 1500C. It will dissolve in the presence of soda ash, however. 

Unless you can thin the resulting slag, you most likely could not collect the gold, assuming you have any. 

Are you certain you have gold? If so, how have you determined the amount contained within the ore. The claim is very unusual, although not impossible. Ego then tou pistevo. 

Harold


----------



## Geo (Jul 29, 2012)

Εγω δεν το πιστευω.i had to look that one up. lol

google will not translate it. it keeps trying to say its spanish. i know better, and that i do believe.


----------



## john_paok (Jul 29, 2012)

I upload 2 fotos... may the second "roasting" is good? I roast my material about 20 min. Mast I leach my materia? the fluid haves the gold?


----------



## john_paok (Jul 29, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> john_paok said:
> 
> 
> > how many time must I melting my sand? in 1500 C?
> ...



two labs analyzed the material. They said that the material has 4-5% gold content. if you can not melt the sand material may remove the gold with hydrochloric acid and become wet and draining to get it;


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 30, 2012)

Geo said:


> Εγω δεν το πιστευω.i had to look that one up. lol



Well done!

As you concluded, it's not Spanish, but Greek. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 30, 2012)

john_paok said:


> the fluid haves the gold?


One can not tell by looking. Iron in solution can easily be mistaken for gold. 

Have you tested with stannous chloride? Have you tested with ferrous sulfate?

Have you tried to read Hoke's book? It will provide a huge amount of information that will aid you in making decisions about what you are seeing. 

Harold


----------



## john_paok (Jul 30, 2012)

May with hydrofluoric acid (HF) Can I dissolve the sand? After the solution(to dissolve the silicon and more metall ) can heat it with oxygen flame and then the gold will come together - gathered. Last, with aqua regia can I get the gold from the solution by filtering;


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 30, 2012)

john_paok said:


> May with hydrofluoric acid (HF) Can I dissolve the sand? After the solution(to dissolve the silicon and more metall ) can heat it with oxygen flame and then the gold will come together - gathered. Last, with aqua regia can I get the gold from the solution by filtering;




That (HF) is something you do not want to take lightly. It is very dangerous and should be avoided.
There are better ways, don't look for the easiest way, it may kill you. In a way you do not want to go.

You have already been told how to deal with your sand, you are just looking for the easiest way.
The guys who gave you advice gave you the easiest way already, you are just looking for an easier way, defying logic and safety. Go back to their advice.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 31, 2012)

I am of the opinion that none of us will be able to help this person. Note that no questions are being answered, and that there is a tendency to pursue what he wants to do, without reflecting, in the least, good and proper guidance from readers on the forum. Until that attitude changes, I'm finished with this one. You can lead a horse to water, but----- 

It might be that the smartest thing for all of us to do is to just sit back and allow this person to burn himself to the ground. Until such time, he will not be receptive to anything but that which he wants to hear. I've been through this very thing with many----and have come to understand that they are not interested in help, but wish to pursue that which they think will work. Only when they have exhausted everything in their bag of tricks will they slowly make a turn towards listening. 

The very thing that should have sent up a red flag on this one is the claim of gold reported in percentages. In particular, high percentages. That's total nonsense. I fully expect that there is no gold, or if there is, it's in an insignificant amount. 

Harold


----------



## Geo (Jul 31, 2012)

sadly, i agree. i didnt post a reply because by the first couple of responses, i could tell that this person will only hear what he wants to hear. if it conflicts with his predetermined notions, its just disregarded.


----------

